

Show HN: Strange Whois Records for Major Sites - nosensor

Open your Terminal / Console / <i></i>sh prompt and type the following:<p>whois aol.com<p>whois google.com<p>whois microsoft.com<p>... etc.<p>Can anyone explain why WHOIS/Verisign can't prevent this?  I found some explanations but none of them made much sense.
======
rachelbythebay
<http://www.internic.net/whois.html>

Go there and pick "nameserver" and then plug in one of these silly names. The
whois request you're running is ambiguous at that level, so you get back both
those nameserver substring matches and the domain itself.

This is old news, unfortunately.

